# rule for uncontrolled



## arizona1 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm not able to pull up the icd9 guideline website at the moment. Discrepancy in the following and need another opinion

when a diabetic manifestation diagnosis is documented is it automatically assumed the condition is "uncontrolled". 

Some us say it still requires to document "uncontrolled". Some insist having the manifestation automatically puts the "diabetes" as uncontrolled.

i.e. diabetic nephropathy - would you use 250.40 or 250.42

Thank you


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 25, 2010)

You do NOT assume uncontrolled status it must be documented.  Having a manifestation does not automatically mean the diabetes is uncontrolled.


----------



## arizona1 (Jul 26, 2010)

That's what I say too...thank you!


----------

